# Game 4 @ PHX



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

It'll be later today, what do you think will be keys to the game?

I think we need to play like we did in game 3. Make sure the tempo is ours and not theres and not let the crowd get in the game.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I really liked the pace of the second half of Game 3. I'm sure AJ will still start KVH, to save Diops legs, but Diop has really been good altering/blocking shots when he's on the floor. I think he needs a little more PT. I think we need to continue playing tough basketball. Don't back down a bit.

If you see a snake, kill it with a sledgehammer. We need to come home up 3-1 to finish this thing.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Yes we do, I think DJ should get some time in this game, or atleast I hope


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah.. Im thinking this game will go into OT. because we all know the Mavs want to close it out at home as soon as possible, and the Suns arent gonna go down without a fight. I do think the Mavs will end up on top after its all said and done.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Damn can you guys imagine playing the Heat. Just thinking about the possibility gets me pumped. I hope we can take this one. I know they will be trying hard as hell to run. We must stop them.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

You know The Suns will give it their best effort possible and try to even it up, take it back to Dallas Tied up. I think the Mavs are fully capable of taking tonights game.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Good thoughts...tempo is the key. We are in their heads, as has been indicated in local papers. Fatigue in body and mind - as well as having figured out their scheme, their collective backs are against the wall.

So this should be seen as a must-win game for the Mavs as well, and Avery will convince them of it I'm sure. :clap:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

1. Keep it slow. Get back on D like last game to cut down fast break pts.

2. Rebounds. No 2nd chance garbage pts for Marion.

3. Get the ball to Dirk early. He gets hot, its over. 

4. Sit Stack if he refuses to get to the paint again. 

5. Start KVH.

6. Crowd Nash and make the others have to create. 

7. Run plays for Devin early.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Nice. Just keep it close. You knew Phoenix would start out with energy.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Dallas had a slow start. Phoenix jumped out to a 12-4 lead with the energy and Bell coming out in the game and Dirk had to go out midway though the 1st quarter and we are tied going into the 2nd. :clap:


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

We need to slow it down a bit.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

One word to describe the first half:

Bull****

absolute bull****.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Somebody wake Terry up. He has done nothing in this game, literally.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Gambino said:


> Somebody wake Terry up. He has done nothing in this game, literally.


 Look how red his eyes are! I think he is stoned 0_o


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Awesome Dunk by the Jet.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

hes been shooting like trash the WHOLE series


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Thank you Terry for joining the rest of the Mavs. Dirk, it's your turn.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

very similar scores to games 2 and 3 at halftime.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

How does Dirk only have 4 at the half. If Stack keeps getting the back were gonna lose. 

1. Rebound

2. Stop switching off, the D has been HORRIBLE tonight. 

3. Get to the paint, the jumpers aint fallin.

4. Cut when Dirk is down low. Im sick and tired of watching them stack around in the paint when Dirk has the ball. 

5. WATCH FOR THE ****IN PASS FFS


----------



## Funkyzeit mit Matt (Jun 25, 2005)

Guys I can only follow on boxscores. but it seems this game has follwed the game 3 pattern. Suns playing with energy early, Mavs avoid a potential big halftime deficit,and hope to outmuscle them in the 2nd half. Am I wrong?

Dirk and Jet are like 2 /10 between them, and only down 5. Surely we have enough improvement to over come them.....


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Stack has been doing good thus far, he's going inside and he got to the line a few times as well.

Dirk on the other hand where the **** are you? You still in the hotel suite?

God damn we need some activity from you or we are ****ed up the bunghole


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah, so the Mavs have had their 2 top scorers shut down, but are still only down by 6. Thats pretty good I honestly think. The bench and such been stepping up majorly and its keeping us alive. The Mavs are gonna be fired up at the end of half time, and are gonna realize they have some work to do. Their shooting will start to come alive again, and all will be said and done in Pheonix


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

terrible officiating.. wow


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

thats fkn it, we lose. The refs are just TERRIBLE tonight. **** that


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I don't want to hear any crying from Suns fans tonight about officiating.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Gay refs, thats what it's called. God damn this is pissing me off. Atleast we have alot of time left in the game to make a HUGE and I mean HUGE run


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah.. officals suck, Nash can get away with throwing Dirk to the ground by his jersey.. and Griffin gets called for a charged when Nash barely got touched? Horrible


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

We are getting punk'd.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

cant do **** when the refs are deciding the game


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

the officiating pissed me off in this quarter. just freakin horrible. all of them needs to be fired.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

I*m not even watching the rest of this ****ing game, this is ****ing rediculous.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

This is hard to watch, I am really getting upset.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

The refs have been at least good for 20 points in this game for the Suns.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

VeN said:


> I*m not even watching the rest of this ****ing game, this is ****ing rediculous.


Cosign, Im not wasting my time watching the rest this game. I knew before the game even started that this game would be horribly officiated. I have no idea, I just got that vibe, but God forbid they call a foul on the Suns.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I think Josh will be fine. But sit him out the rest of the game.

The turning point was that call on griffen folks. Rediculous. Dallas never recovered. It was 69-65.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah stupid *** refs
damn Raja Bells flopping is really annoying....its stupid...just cuz the Suns fall all over the place whenever a breeze hits them doesnt mean the refs should call a damn Foul

the Mavs are not making a shot either....Game 5 is a must win


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

BTW. Howard is fine. He tweaked it but he is fine but he is not coming back in the game, obviously.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm not concerned or worried. Just annoyed. Dallas had a chance to win this game even tho they are down 25 right now. They just simply panicked.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

2-2 Well, i don't know what to say. But the Mavericks better win the next two games. Watching the Suns play really bore me, they use to be fun to watch but now it's the same crap. Shooting 3's and run off picks, i prefer watching a slow game.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Yes, has anyone noticed they make lots of the 3 point shots they take, but the only one who can it 2 free throws in a row is Nash? I mean, if everyone on the team can shoot and make a 3 constantly, dont you think they should be able to make free throws constantly also?


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

Oh my god..... this is one of the most ridiculous games I have watched in this season. First of all, I am a Lakers fan, and I admit that I am biased toward Mavericks because Phoenix beated both Los Angeles teams. But tonight those officials helped Phoenix to win by a huge margin. True, overall I think Phoenix played a better basketball game than Dallas tonight, but not by twenty something points. Up to the mid third quarter Dallas was down by two points: 67-65. Then Mavericks almost didn't score for who knows how long. Those Suns players are crazily close to the Mav players and there was no way no contacts there, but rarely the officials called foul on Phoenix. On the other end though, calls are made in favor of Phoenix every single time. And let me tell you, Raja Bell is a very very nasty player, ever since the Lakers series, he flopped extremely frequently as if he is made of a piece of paper and weights twenty pounds....he flopped against Kobe, flopped against Mobley, flopped against Cassel, flopped against anyone guarding him every chance he got. And he is afraid the referee couldn't see it.....that is just pathetic. Even without the officials' help, chances are Phoenix would win this game anyway, I don't understand why do those three referees have to make it so obvious and so ugly?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

our 1st real butt whippin' of the post season...had to expect one of these...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Didn't expect one from the Suns, we better blow them out the next 2 games. I just want this stupid series over with, tired of watching the run and gun team.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I hate watching the Suns they bore me, yes they bore me. The run and gun is great in the beginning but then pisses me off. I was rooting for the Suns all the way into the WCF.

*Now back to the game*

Suns played GREAT ball, they out played us a few questionable calls but hey what can we do? Key to the next game is get Dirk and Jet involved early in the game. They struggled tonight and that showed me we are nothing without them. I said it once I'll say it again Mavs in 6


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I thought we were doing pretty good in the first half with out Dirk and JET showing up, but I guess the rest of the team couldnt maintain the high intensity.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I knew it was going to be one of those games on one of the first plays of the game. Bell goes baseline for a jumper with Harris a good arms length from him. Shot goes in, Deving never touches him and Bell gets the and 1. 

That set the tone for me. 

Just for the record, I turned off the TV with 4:00 to go. Couldn't take it anymore. And anyone who thinks Bell returning sparked this incredible suns performance is a tard.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

TwiBlueG35 said:


> Oh my god..... this is one of the most ridiculous games I have watched in this season. First of all, I am a Lakers fan, and I admit that I am biased toward Mavericks because Phoenix beated both Los Angeles teams. But tonight those officials helped Phoenix to win by a huge margin. True, overall I think Phoenix played a better basketball game than Dallas tonight, but not by twenty something points. Up to the mid third quarter Dallas was down by two points: 67-65. Then Mavericks almost didn't score for who knows how long. Those Suns players are crazily close to the Mav players and there was no way no contacts there, but rarely the officials called foul on Phoenix. On the other end though, calls are made in favor of Phoenix every single time. And let me tell you, Raja Bell is a very very nasty player, ever since the Lakers series, he flopped extremely frequently as if he is made of a piece of paper and weights twenty pounds....he flopped against Kobe, flopped against Mobley, flopped against Cassel, flopped against anyone guarding him every chance he got. And he is afraid the referee couldn't see it.....that is just pathetic. Even without the officials' help, chances are Phoenix would win this game anyway, I don't understand why do those three referees have to make it so obvious and so ugly?


pretty much sums it up. On to game 5 at home.


----------



## Cheesewater (May 31, 2006)

Personal Fouls for Game 4

Dallas 23
Phoenix 24


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Now you see game 2 through a Suns fan eyes. The refs have been really inconsistent.
It seems they aren't many consistent calls throughout every series.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Refs don't decide games. Any Mavericks player is equally capable of drawing offensive fouls. You may not like it, s*** I don't really like it; but IT IS smart basketball. 

I don't complain about the refs; when we win or lose. Someone posted a stat on fouls called; each team had about 24 fouls called on them. But the refs were favoring Phoenix? Win with class, lose with class. 

BTW: I'm sorry if some Phoenix fans come over here and complain about calls in our losses, I certainly don't want to call out only Mavs fans on this point. Fans for both teams do it, but very rarely does a ref make several bad calls in favor of one team.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Since yall wanna bring it back up, there were certainly glaring obvious miss calls. Theres no excuse for not calling that offensive goaltending on Marion. Or the 3 times Nash grabbed on someones Jersey to yank them down. Fact is, it happened, and the Suns benefitted. You cant argue this because you can go back and watch the game and see it happen.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

VeN said:


> Since yall wanna bring it back up, there were certainly glaring obvious miss calls. Theres no excuse for not calling that offensive goaltending on Marion. Or the 3 times Nash grabbed on someones Jersey to yank them down. Fact is, it happened, and the Suns benefitted. You cant argue this because you can go back and watch the game and see it happen.



And that offensive goaltending and three "missed" calls on Nash were the reasons Dallas lost by twenty?

If you analyze any basketball game hard enough you'll be able to find a handful of questionable calls. To harp on it and blame the game on it is juvenile. Missed calls go both ways, ask anyone who's ever played organized ball. I've never seen a ref with an agenda.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Preacher said:


> And that offensive goaltending and three "missed" calls on Nash were the reasons Dallas lost by twenty?
> 
> If you analyze any basketball game hard enough you'll be able to find a handful of questionable calls. To harp on it and blame the game on it is juvenile. Missed calls go both ways, ask anyone who's ever played organized ball. I've never seen a ref with an agenda.



Didnt say that it was the reason but that those were 3 instances where the refs didnt do their jobs. It happend, the refs didnt call it, the Mavs got screwed. But like I said in the other thread, we lost because Dirk and Terry didnt come to play.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

VeN said:


> Didnt say that it was the reason but that those were 3 instances where the refs didnt do their jobs. It happend, the refs didnt call it, the Mavs got screwed. But like I said in the other thread, we lost because Nash and Terry didnt come to play.


The refs did their job. They're not robots. They're three normal people, and they'll miss some calls. It's just how it is. I think Nash did get away with a couple grabs, but Bell had a foul called against him in the fourth that I thought should've been a no call. It happens.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Look even though it is not because of the referees that we lost the game, but bad calls or no calls really changes the rythm and if they did call the fouls it would have also gave us energy. Yes it's true that the refs did not decide game 1 2 3 or 4 but i have to say game 4 was the worst out of all.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

t1no said:


> Look even though it is not because of the referees that we lost the game, but bad calls or no calls really changes the rythm and if they did call the fouls it would have also gave us energy. Yes it's true that the refs did not decide game 1 2 3 or 4 but i have to say game 4 was the worst out of all.


Only because you're a Dallas fan.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Preacher said:


> Only because you're a Dallas fan.


What are you trying to say? game 4 was not worst then the first 3 games? I'm not even talking about bad calls, just obvious fouls that should have been called. That's why i think game 4 was worst then the first 3. Don't just come in here and post something and not give us any explaination.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

t1no said:


> What are you trying to say? game 4 was not worst then the first 3 games? I'm not even talking about bad calls, just obvious fouls that should have been called. That's why i think game 4 was worst then the first 3. Don't just come in here and post something and not give us any explaination.


I'm saying it's weird that Dallas loses and it's the worst reffed game of the series. I've given explaination in every post. Move up and read them. Refs didn't decide the game, they almost never do. Commenting on missed calls comes out like sour grapes.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Preacher said:


> I'm saying it's weird that Dallas loses and it's the worst reffed game of the series. I've given explaination in every post. Move up and read them. Refs didn't decide the game, they almost never do. Commenting on missed calls comes out like sour grapes.


and scroll up and read my posts, when did i say the refs decided the game? it doesn't matter how bad the refs were, it's no excuse for a 20 points loss. How many times do i have to say that? all i said was the refs were worst then the first 3 games, and i am not talking overrall just some obvious calls from Steve Nash. I still think the refs were pretty fair and gave both teams some calls, but Steve Nash committed some very obvious fouls that should have been called.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

dude, dont even bother, they just wanna hammer a point that has no backing to justify their trolling on the board. Plain and simple.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Refs weren't bad in game 1 where we just flat out blew it. 
Refs were questionable at best last night. 

Complaints dont automatically follow a loss. Just when there are bad calls last night.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

VeN said:


> dude, dont even bother, they just wanna hammer a point that has no backing to justify their trolling on the board. Plain and simple.


Who is trolling the board? Seriously, all I see is intelligent posting going on here. Noone is trying to bait anyone into a fight. Noone is bragging about a Suns win in here. We're just talking. Isn't that the goal of this board? Would you rather us not be here at all?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Refs weren't bad in game 1 where we just flat out blew it.
> Refs were questionable at best last night.
> 
> Complaints dont automatically follow a loss. Just when there are bad calls last night.


I think that there have been complaints about officials in nearly every game of every close series in the playoffs this year. It's the thing to do nowadays..hehe.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

How about KVH coming up big to knock down that 3 at the end to cut the deficit to 20. 

This guy is clutch city man.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> How about KVH coming up big to knock down that 3 at the end to cut the deficit to 20.
> 
> This guy is clutch city man.



How many years are you guys on the hook for KVH?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Preacher said:


> How many years are you guys on the hook for KVH?


Free agent after this year, HE IS GONE!! WHOOO :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

t1no said:


> Free agent after this year, HE IS GONE!! WHOOO :clap: :clap: :clap:


One teams garbage is always another teams starter.

He wouldn't be a bad role player on a team like Phoenix where he can get out and take shots.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Preacher said:


> One teams garbage is always another teams starter.
> 
> He wouldn't be a bad role player on a team like Phoenix where he can get out and take shots.


You can have him. I will throw a parade once he leaves. I hope he does not start tomorrow night.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Why does Marquis Daniels have such a limited role? We need to find away for him to get to use his skills. Otherwise he's useless and we might as well trade him.
I cant wait to play the Heat in the Finals.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah, we have to find some use for Marquis. He's a decant player, but hes very inconsistant. If theres one thing he has to work on over the off season its his jumper. He has potential, but if we dont see what he can do with the potential, hes probably not going to be in Dallas much longer.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Here's what I think our line up should look like going into game 5

C Dirk
PF J-Ho
SF Quis
SG Jet
PG Harris

J-Ho can guard Marion, Quis will do some work on Timmy T and Dirk will get help when Boris backs him down to inside the paint


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Diaw shouldnt even be going into the post against our Star PF.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

We all think that, but its not our decision.. I think one of the main problems in this game is that Dirk was always stuck gaurding Nash.. Nash beat Dirk off the dribble way to many times, which was one of the big problems. If Dirk did manage to stop Nash, then there was a mismatch in the post, which also hurt us.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Jet said:


> We all think that, but its not our decision.. I think one of the main problems in this game is that Dirk was always stuck gaurding Nash.. Nash beat Dirk off the dribble way to many times, which was one of the big problems. If Dirk did manage to stop Nash, then there was a mismatch in the post, which also hurt us.



You're right, its what Phoenix has done all post season. They run a screen/roll with Nash and a either Thomas/Diaw/Marion. When the switch comes Nash dribbles it out with a big guy on him and dumps it into the post player which is now being guarded by a small guard.

The Clippers started doubling Nash to avoid this. Another option is putting Howard on Nash, that way when they switch Howard can hold his own in the post.


----------

